# Auburn, Don't look now but



## weagle (Oct 22, 2016)

WDE!

Pettway running like a hoss, Sean running the offense like it's supposed to be run, Gus gave up the play calling so no crazy drive killing double reverses, Defense is fast and deep, Best kicker in the country.

Stomping a mud hole in the Hogs tonight and getting better every week.  

Ole Miss on deck.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2016)

Impressive performance by the Tigers tonight! I thought Arkansas would have beat them, but boy was I wrong. Y'all are going to give Bama fits.

Congrats on the win! I was impressed!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 22, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Impressive performance by the Tigers tonight! I thought Arkansas would have beat them, but boy was I wrong. Y'all are going to give Bama fits.
> 
> Congrats on the win! I was impressed!



^^^^ Auburn is a force to reckon with.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2016)

The Barn is on fire


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2016)

The most encouraging thing to me is we are playing defense.  It's been years since we had any confidence in our D to do anything other than cause a turnover every now and then.  We are solid and playing a bunch of youngsters.  

At this point in the year the coaching staff has done a great job.  I'm not sure I remember a group improving this much week to week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

what a beatdown


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2016)

i feel sorry for the dogzzzz


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i feel sorry for the dogzzzz



So do I. It's gonna get ugly!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2016)

Auburn looked good today, I made a post way back that I thought they would be fine.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2016)

Wonder how bad 6 will get hurt when he jumps of the Bandwagon? Might not be very bad because he will not be able to hit the pavement for all the people laying on it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2016)

The Barn is playing grown man football. Congrats


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The Barn is playing grown man football. Congrats





Thats impossible.    Because Fish Hawk said we suck.   Our coach sucks, our receivers are too small, no QB, no defense


And he is very knowledgeable about football.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 23, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> The Barn is on fire



How big is the barn and how much is left to burn?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 23, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Thats impossible.    Because Fish Hawk said we suck.   Our coach sucks, our receivers are too small, no QB, no defense
> 
> 
> And he is very knowledgeable about football.



I truly do live in your mind.............My job is finished here!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 23, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> My job is finished here!!!





IF your job is lowering the IQ of everyone on the internet, then you are correct sir.   You have accomplished your goal


Congrats.  Seriously.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 23, 2016)

I've said all year that eventually AU would put all the pieces together and be STOUT! Looks like it's coming together at the right time for them. 

All the people who hated Gus early in the year should line up to lick the mud off his boots from stomping a hole in Arky yesterday.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I've said all year that eventually AU would put all the pieces together and be STOUT! Looks like it's coming together at the right time for them.
> 
> All the people who hated Gus early in the year should line up to lick the mud off his boots from stomping a hole in Arky yesterday.



I said he should be fired and he was.  He fired himself from calling plays.


----------



## weagle (Oct 23, 2016)

The challenge Auburn has is too continue to keep their nose to the grindstone and get better each week.  All of a sudden it's tempting to look down the road.  Every goal this team had at the beginning of the year is still possible.  They are basically in a single elimination tournament to reach Atlanta and the focus has to be 100% on Ole Miss.

I'm impressed with Coach Malzahn and the team for fighting their way back into this race.

It can be gone in an instant if they loose focus.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2016)

i hope the cfp was not a goal.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 24, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> IF your job is lowering the IQ of everyone on the internet, then you are correct sir.   You have accomplished your goal
> 
> 
> Congrats.  Seriously.



Wait, dont look now but.........Your panties are all wadded up again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Thats impossible.    Because Fish Hawk said we suck.   Our coach sucks, our receivers are too small, no QB, no defense
> 
> 
> And he is very knowledgeable about football.



You can put me down for the "Auburn sucks" bandwagon.. 

It was a good looking win on paper. I didn't get to watch ANY football over the weekend. I figured Arky was going to gives the Barn fits and win (I did pick Auburn in my pickems)..


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can put me down for the "Auburn sucks" bandwagon..
> 
> It was a good looking win on paper. I didn't get to watch ANY football over the weekend. I figured Arky was going to gives the Barn fits and win..



Auburn Sux dont have anything to do with wins or losses!!!When you suck you just do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Auburn Sux dont have anything to do with wins or losses!!!When you suck you just do.



Neither does a Vol sucks!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Neither does a Vol sucks!



I knew you got it!!!And appreciate me dumbin things down.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 24, 2016)

weagle said:


> The challenge Auburn has is too continue to keep their nose to the grindstone and get better each week.  All of a sudden it's tempting to look down the road.  Every goal this team had at the beginning of the year is still possible.  They are basically in a single elimination tournament to reach Atlanta and the focus has to be 100% on Ole Miss.
> 
> I'm impressed with Coach Malzahn and the team for fighting their way back into this race.
> 
> It can be gone in an instant if they loose focus.





Agree.  We have really not had a down week this year.  You can not call the Clemson game a down week.  We played well.  Playcalling and a very odd offensive scheme killed us.  TAM just played a little better than we did.  All the other games, we have played well.

If the defense keeps playing at the level they did Saturday, I cant see us getting tested till we get to the Iron Bowl.  Ole Miss will be our biggest test.  They can throw the ball.  Our secondary may be the only part of our defense that has a few issues.  Even though they have played extremely good this year.   I dont  see teams running the ball on us right now.  

Hopefully, Gus has then looking one game at a time.   If KJ can get healthy and have some carries this weekend, it will be a big help giving Pettway some help...


----------



## weagle (Oct 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i hope the cfp was not a goal.



As I stated earlier the team must be 100% focused on Ole Miss.

As a fan though I can look down the road.  If we win all of our games leading up to the Iron bowl we will be in the top ten or very close.  That sets up a huge Iron bowl against number 1 bama (we need them to be undefeated) If we win that game and win in Atlanta I think we get in the CFP.  

Our only losses will be a close season opener against an undefeated Clemson team and a 1 loss Texas A&M. 

The rest of the top ten seems to be imploding each week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)

weagle said:


> As I stated earlier the team must be 100% focused on Ole Miss.
> 
> As a fan though I can look down the road.  If we win all of our games leading up to the Iron bowl we will be in the top ten or very close.  That sets up a huge Iron bowl against number 1 bama (we need them to be undefeated) If we win that game and win in Atlanta I think we get in the CFP.
> 
> ...



Congratulations.. You just jinxed yourself..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2016)

lots of undefeated and 1 loss conf champions will be in place. a 2 loss barn will stay home, as they should.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 25, 2016)

I just want to go to a decent bowl game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I just want to go to a decent bowl game.



What, the Birmingham Bowl wasn't good enough? It made traveling easy..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What, the Birmingham Bowl wasn't good enough? It made traveling easy..



as it will for the doggies this bowl season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> as it will for the doggies this bowl season.




HA! Jokes on you! We'won't be going to a BOWL!


----------



## weagle (Oct 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Congratulations.. You just jinxed yourself..



Naw.  Just pointing out how things could still play out.  This year is crazy and nothing is off the board.  Unlikely yes, impossible no.  Have to have 100 pieces fall in place, but it's happened before. 

The Tigers just need to continue to improve and win the next game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't think Clemson, Washington, Michigan, ohio st, west Virginia, bama, texas am, Louisville, and all other undefeated or 1 loss teams will cooperate with you. Plus, I really think a lot of people hate the sec and especially the barn. No way yall get in with 2 loses and the sec title. not hatin on auburn, but there will be at least 4 1 loss or undefeated to choose from, most likely.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 26, 2016)

weagle said:


> The Tigers just need to continue to improve and win the next game.



Yea, this game will not be like the Arkansas game.  We played very well but we also benefited from Arkansas just being tired and beat up.  They had played 8 weeks in a row against some good teams.  We were rested.  Ole Miss is a little beat up but I think this game will be a 7-10 point game either way


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2016)

weagle said:


> Naw.  Just pointing out how things could still play out.  This year is crazy and nothing is off the board.  Unlikely yes, impossible no.  Have to have 100 pieces fall in place, but it's happened before.
> 
> The Tigers just need to continue to improve and win the next game.



Not sure Auburn has that lucky horse shoe from a few years ago. 

Still a lot of football to be played. And regardless how UGA is, that game is a few weeks away and in Athens. And as an Auburn fan, you know, you can't count out the Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, this game will not be like the Arkansas game.  We played very well but we also benefited from Arkansas just being tired and beat up.  They had played 8 weeks in a row against some good teams.  We were rested.  Ole Miss is a little beat up but I think this game will be a 7-10 point game either way



Going to be an interesting one for sure! My rear end will be planted around the TV Saturday for sure. I hope you beat em!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2016)

you should go hunt instead. isnt that what mutts do now on saturdays?


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And regardless how UGA is, that game is a few weeks away and in Athens. And as an Auburn fan, you know, you can't count out the Dawgs.



Ain't that the truth.  One of the most disappointing games I have ever been to was against UGA in 2006 when they had another freshman QB.  Auburn was ranked in the top 5 and a huge favorite and got their tails handed to them that day.......and that game was in Auburn


----------



## weagle (Nov 1, 2016)

#9 in the Playoff rankings.  We play Alabama.  Michigan and Ohio State play each other.

Lot's of crazy scenarios are still possible.  

WDE!

1. Alabama 8-0
2. Clemson 8-0
3. Michigan 8-0
4. Texas A&M 7-1
5. Washington 8-0
6. Ohio State 7-1
7. Louisville 7-1
8. Wisconsin 6-2
9. Auburn 6-2
10. Nebraska 7-1


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh well you can put any scenario that involves Auburn going to a play off to bed.......night night,dawgs just turned out the lights


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Oh well you can put any scenario that involves Auburn going to a play off to bed.......night night,dawgs just turned out the lights



yes they did. thanks kirby.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2016)

Auburn, don't look now but we just trashed your season.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 13, 2016)

A real barn burner,I mean barn burning .
Nite nite tigers .
Wait, eagles
Whatever ,its over in the plains.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure Auburn has that lucky horse shoe from a few years ago.
> 
> Still a lot of football to be played. And regardless how UGA is, that game is a few weeks away and in Athens. And as an Auburn fan, you know, you can't count out the Dawgs.



How Bout Them Dawgs!


----------



## weagle (Nov 13, 2016)

Well, I said we were in single game elimination mode and that was it.  Too bad too because with all of the other teams losing it was setting up to at least be an interesting finish.  

We had to stay 100% healthy AND play our A+ game and couldn't do it.

Brutal

But WDE anyway.

Anther week to try and get better and finish storng.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2016)

Good luck against Bamer Weagle. Yall played a heck of defensive game against us and were a couple of players short on your offense. Yall still gonna have a good year.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Good luck against Bamer Weagle. Yall played a heck of defensive game against us and were a couple of players short on your offense. Yall still gonna have a good year.



This ^^^

It was a heckuva defensive struggle on both sides of the ball and I'm just happy the Dawgs were on the winning side of one of those struggles for a change. Auburn didn't go down without a fight and there's nothing to hang your head about tigers.


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 15, 2016)

CamoDawg85 said:


> This ^^^
> 
> Auburn didn't go down without a fight and there's nothing to hang your head about tigers.



I'll have to disagree.  UGA defense played good, but no first downs and only 5:81 TOP in the second half.  I'll hang my head about that because it was pathetic.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Good luck against Bamer Weagle. Yall played a heck of defensive game against us and were a couple of players short on your offense. Yall still gonna have a good year.



Yep!  Beat Bammer, make Thug 6 cry!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2016)

barn wont score on bama


----------

